# Xm and NFL talk radio?



## cnmsales (Jan 9, 2007)

To me this would be a huge pick up for XM. Id love to see them carry some local market teams radio stations for all the teams. For example here in KC 610 sports is were chiefs talk is at. I would love to be able to flip over and here a local markets sports radio via XM radio. Kind of like they do with a few of the music stations they have now.


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

XM has WLW, which has a Bengals talk show, along with a general nightly show where the team comes up as appropriate. 

About two years ago, XM announced that it was going to have 5 "regional" channels with material from Clear Channel stations around the country. Listed on the channel chart as "coming soon" for six months and then quietly dropped. Never said why. 

Really I think that several 50kW talk stations that do their own material, starting with KFI, is the missing genre on the service.


----------



## run2lax (Aug 24, 2007)

WWL would be nice


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

an XM KFI would have to go dark when some of the network feeds were on.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

No thanks, keep local radio off of satellite radio.


----------



## YKW06 (Feb 2, 2006)

machavez00 said:


> an XM KFI would have to go dark when some of the network feeds were on.


Or simply replay local-origination programs from other parts of their sked. That's how WLW manages to carry about fifty hours of Bill Cunningham each week during baseball season...


----------

